# Alpine al525 just quit...



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Welp, my Al 525 just died. It had powered down I my watch box, but earlier than 30 hours reserve. I hand wound it a shake and after observing it running, put it back in the box. I look at it yesterday before bed and it stopped again, frozen 15 minutes after the last time I set it. I check that it is wound, it is and reset time. Check it this morning and it died right after i put it down. Reset and put it on. I check before I leave the house and it's dead again. Nice. Not even 4 months old.

Warranty? Well u dunno because Alpina refuses to answer my question if the dealer was an AD or not.

Time to drop in a brand new SW200 onto a 4 month old watch. 

[email protected]#$.


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Ordered a new sw200 movement from aftermarket parts.Still nothing from alpina customer service.

1: bezel pip fell out right after purchase. Cost to fix with new bezel? Full case replacement at 500 bucks. Irregular sized pip, could not locate replacement.
2: poor customer service, no response at all.
3: watch quit, poor power reserve prior.

3 strikes you're out. I would not recommend an Alpina to anyone for the price. If you can scoop up an automatic for 300 usd, that's the only time I'd consider one. Otherwise you're better off getting a good seiko. [email protected]#%ing $#it.


----------



## NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy (Oct 8, 2017)

You could have bought an eta movement to replace the sw200. It's most likely a mainspring issue or the hacking lever getting stuck in the hairspring. About a $40 fix or something.


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

It's back running again, though I didn't fix anything. Still need service though to make sure its sorted.

Alpina contacted me (finally) after my most recent email to confirm my watch dealer was not an AD and I should have no warranty.


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Update:

Alpina confirmed no warranty, they will not help. But they invite me to contact them if things change.

So, I guess I have to fly to St Kitts, return my watch to the unauthorized dealer, go next door, buy from an AD, and I can have warranty. /S

Screw em. I'll have to install a BRAND NEW MOVEMENT into a 4 MONTH OLD $1000 WATCH.

Can you tell I am pissed? grrr... End rant.

I do not recommend buying any watches from Frédérique Constant - Ateliers deMonaco - Alpina.


----------

